# [Wet Thumb Forum]-20 gallon



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi,

This is my 20 gallon after I completely replaced all the plants and started a new on 4-3-04

2 x 32W PC light
Eheim canister filter
Flourite gravel
Carbo+ CO2

Fish list:
cardinal tetra, gold tetra, rummy nose, marbled hatchet, clown pleco, otoniculus

To do:
get a background

















I was figuring on trimming the plants in back and trying to get them as bushy as I can. Also, I have some bulbs that haven't sprouted yet for the front right and back left corners.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi,

This is my 20 gallon after I completely replaced all the plants and started a new on 4-3-04

2 x 32W PC light
Eheim canister filter
Flourite gravel
Carbo+ CO2

Fish list:
cardinal tetra, gold tetra, rummy nose, marbled hatchet, clown pleco, otoniculus

To do:
get a background

















I was figuring on trimming the plants in back and trying to get them as bushy as I can. Also, I have some bulbs that haven't sprouted yet for the front right and back left corners.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice wood. You have a good start there. You definetly need a background


----------

